# How do you choose?



## pepperi27 (Apr 2, 2008)

Even if soaping is a hobby how do you choose which fo's you should try? Do you look at bestsellers or just pick the ones you like? I usually pick the ones I like but so far I'm trying to venture out and pick what others make like. I've heard of people making soaps and things that the scent makes them gag?


----------



## Chay (Apr 3, 2008)

I choose scents based on the name and/or description, a suggestion from friend/family/customer, or a scent that I have smelled and liked. Once I receive the FO/EO I soap it regardless of my first sniff impression from the bottle. Then I give it to my testers for feedback. Some of my biggest sellers I personally do not care for, but they're popular with customers.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 3, 2008)

I watch for trends w/i my our customer demographics and order samples based on what is selling hot that also appeals to me. I won't make up bulk in an item if I don't personally love the scent or would wear it. I will make custom items for customers in scents I am not in love* with but I have to at least like it. I do a couple testers as well that have likes similar but differnt than mine & when in ddoubt I take it to them for a broader preferance base. My husband like spicy earthy scents while my best friend likes florals, water scents & perfumes so they are my experst in that area. If it's too perfumey scent or a hard floral I will just straight out tell my customer I am sensitive to the scent & offer an alternative. I would never use a scent that made me gag or that I really disliked.

I PMed you a secret.


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ahh ok so I need some family testers with a preference LOL. That's what i'm not doing and will find some!


----------

